# Cube Katalog 2007/2008



## Benni24 (25. November 2012)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach den Cube Katalogen von 2007 & 2008. Mit Google finde ich leider nur die Kataloge ab 2009, gab es vll keine pdf Kataloge 2007 & 2008?

Ansonsten gibt es nur unseriöse Webseiten dir mir den "Cube Katalog 2008" zum download anbieten 



Grüße


----------



## Bikesen (17. April 2014)

Ich habe den Katalog von 2008 gefunden.

Hat jemand zufällig eine Idee, wo man den von 2007 herbekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikesen (17. April 2014)

Habe ihn gefunden Cube Kataloge von 2007.


----------

